
25 underrated books on persuasion, influence and understanding human behavior - djug
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/08/26/25-underrated-books-persuasion-influence-understanding-human-behavior/
======
codecondo
Hey, thanks for putting this in front of me, chances are I'd have missed the
list otherwise.

Anyhow, can anyone recommend some absolute must haves from this list? I'd love
to order a few books on this subject.

